# A way to distribute and share ezjail flavours?



## Beastie7 (Aug 18, 2015)

So I was playing with Docker the other night and I enjoyed how easy it was to just grab an image (a custom template in this case) from somewhere and run the virtual instance regardless of underlying distro. But then I thought, how is this any different from the create -f flag in ezjail? But there's no way to put it out on the web for others to use or a way to centrally store it for future retrieval.

Does FreeBSD have a way to say to something similar? Say for instance, "hey I want to create Jail X with Y packages/ports and just push the template out to Z SCM, and be done with it". That way other people (admins, devs, etc) can just re-use and deploy similar setups without having to reconfigure the same (potentially) server a ba-jillion times. Could we extend the port tree to act as a "github" for templates? What about between each of the BSDs?

My only doubts to this is that ezjail isn't exactly a run-time for cross-pollination of jail templates, and system settings could possibly defer such a feature.

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 19, 2015)

They partly discussed the basic concept with sysutils/iocage on the most recent BSDNow episode at http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2015_08_12-may_contain_zfs


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ah, I totally missed that part when I first watched it. Never mind then lol. The idea is out at least.


----------

